# Skin mount: bass



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a good feeling this year, I say that every year. 
Looking to have a skin mount on a trophy largemouth
bass. I'm keeping anything over 8 lbs. in Mass that's a 
trophy fish. So, who does them,can I ship,how do I ship,
and how much.


----------



## Vane Shredder (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bass*

I live in Ohio, we get from $5.50/inch up to $12.00 an inch, depends on who you take it to. Ship it frozen, and on MONDAY, you dont want it sitting in a 80 degree terminal over the weekend. Lotta beginers out there, I'd get some REF. Pics first.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*ma*

guy in south hadley ma that does them . biggest i caught is around 6.5 lbs in ma


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

i landed a 7.5 lb lg mouth on a white spinner bait,she hit it once it hit the water. 23 in. long. let her go......... not 8 lbs


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

That's one good thing about fish, they are easy to ship. Do your homework, there are lots of great fish taxidermists out there. Here is an example of a skin mount bass I finished recently.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> That's one good thing about fish, they are easy to ship. Do your homework, there are lots of great fish taxidermists out there. Here is an example of a skin mount bass I finished recently.


wow that looks awesome!:thumbs_up


----------



## sjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice bass mount


----------

